# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  صفاتي من برجي ...

## @Abu Ali@

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  
_سلامـ_ 
_اليوم جايب لكم عن الأبراج شوفوا_ 
_مثل صفاتكم لو لا_  
_ لا تنسوا قول ها_  

_الحمل_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الحمل:_ 
_يسيطر عليه كوكب مارس ويوازي بيت الشمس الاول انه يصف المظاهر الخارجية للشخصية(الملابس,ملامح الوجه,والجسد)وكذلك المزاج(الغضب,السيطرة على النفس,والانفعال)بالاضافة الى المحيط الذى يعيش فيه الشخص._ 


_انه برج الثقة بالنفس والعدوانية وروح المبادرة ولاقدام على العمل و الحركة نشيط وحيوى متسامح ايضا_ 


_نقاط القوة :_

_1-لا يخشى التحدي 2- حساس 3- ناجح في الاعمال 4- جذاب 5- لبق في تعامله مع الاخرين_ 


_نقاط الضعف:_ 
_1- حب العظمة 2-سريع الانفعال 3-الاسراف والتبذير 4- عواطفه متناقضة 5- انانى_ 

_الثور_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الثور:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب فينوس ويولزلى بيت الشمس الثانى انه برج الخيرات المادية و الشخصية انه مرتبط بالمناورات والاعمال المالية (ارباح ,خسائر ,مصاريف,توفير)_ 

_وعلى الصعيد الجسدى يرتبط هذا البرج بجسد قوى متناسق وحنجرة قوية وصوت جذاب ويكون قلبه دليله و جاذبيته قوية._ 


_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1- صامد 2-شجاع 3- انيق 4-جذاب 5- ناجح في المجلات كثيرة_ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-الغضب المدمر 2- شكاك 3- السيطرة 4-عنيد لحد التمرد وعدم فتح الطريق لنصائح الغير..._ 

_الجوزاء_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الجوزاء:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب مركور(عطارد)ويواز بيت الشمس الثالث انه برج الذكاء والحيوبة الذهنية انه يصف عقلية الشخص المولود فيه وطرق تفكيره(تحليلات,منطق,ذاكرة,استنساخ,رؤيا مسبقة,حب المرح )علاوة على ذلك يمثل هذا البرج جميع التعبير عن الذات المرتطبة بالكلام او الكتابة._ 

_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-الرقه 2-الاستقلال 3- طول البال 4- الجاذبية 5-ذكاء حاذق_ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-عصبي المزاج 2-اهمال الصحة 3-يرهق نفسه في العمل 4-يتكلم بسرعة ويصمت بسرعة_ 

_السرطان_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية السرطان:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه القمر ويوازى بيت الشمس الرابع انه برج المشاكل المنزلية والمصالح الشخصية انه يصف عائلة الشخص (وكل ما يهم منزله)._ 

_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-قوى الارادة 2-مقدام 3-محب للحياة 4-متحمل_
_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-سريع الانجراف 2- يبدو احيانا غير واقعى في سلوكه وتصرفاته 3-متشائم 4-ضعيف في اتخاذ قرارته_ 




_الاسد_ 
_السر الخف من شخصية الاسد:_
_هذا البرج تسيطر عليه الشمس ويوازى بيت الشمس الخامس انه برج الخلق والرومانسية والمرح الاجتماعى والهوايات الشخصية(الرياضة,الالعاب)انه مرتبط ايضا بالمناورات والعاب الحظ والافكار السياسيه._ 
_نقاط قوته:_
_1-سريع التعلم والاستيعاب 2-واقعى ذكى 3-اذاحب يمتلك حبيبه ويغار عليه 4-صديق وحبيب_ 
_نقاط ضعفه:_ 
_1-لا يثق بالآخرين 2-مخادع 3-عنيد ومبذر 4-يعمل من اجل صالحه الخاص بما له من انانية_ 

_العذراء_

_السر الخفى من شخصية العذراء:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب مركور ويوازى بيت الشمس السادس انه برج النغم الجسدى وتحقيق الذات انه يصف الناحية الجسدية للعامل ومستواه الاجتماعى والثقافي على الصعيد الجسدى يربط هذا البرج باليدين والاحشاء والقسم الاسفل من المعدة._ 
_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-المثابرة ة الاجتهاد 2- قوى الملاحظو 3- التركيز الفكرى_ 
_نقاط ضعفه:_
_1- التشاؤم 2-التسرع والاندفاع بالغضب 3- الافراط المبالغ فيه في العمل_ 

_الميزان_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الميزان:_ 
_يسيطر عليه كوكب الزهرة ويوازى بيت الشمس السابع ضمن الدائرة الفلكية انه برج العدل و الحكمة والذكاء يهتم كثيرا بالملابس والراحة اينما وجد يحب الناس كثيرا ويقيم معهم علاقات طيبة._ 


_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-العدل والحكمة 2-كثيرا ما يكون حمامة السلام 3-يقيم علاقات طيبة مع كل مواليد ومولودات الابراج 3-متانى في قراراته._ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 
_1-جرئ جدا 2-الكسل والخمول 3- التررد_ 

_العقرب_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية العقرب:_ 
_برج العقرب يسيطر عليه كوكب المريخ ويوازى بيت الشمس الاول انه يصف المظاهر الخارجية للشخصية (ملامح الوجه والجسد)باستطاعته التحكم بقسمات وجهه كما يريد وكذلك (السيطرة على النفس والانفعال)قوى ثابت لا يعرف الاستسلام شجاع._ 


_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1- صلب الارادة لا يتحطم ولا يضعف بسهولة 2-صبور وصامد 3-شجاعته الفائقة مضر الامثال 4-لطيف في تصرفاته وسلوكه._ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-اذا ارغم على الانفعال والغضب يصبح وحشيا ويتحول الى خصم عنيد 2-الافراط في الاكل وتناول الادوية 3-ميال الى الاضطراب ويشعر بالملل._ 




_القوس_
_السر الخفى من شخصية القوس:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب المشترى ويوازى بيت الشمس الخامس انه يصف المظاهر الحسية والاخلاقية والفكرية للشخصية بالاضلفة الى المحيط الذى يعيش فيه ياخذ ويتاثر منه._ 
_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-ذكى وقوى الملاحظة ولماح 2- صبور 3-كتوم 4-نشيط 5-متفهم وحساس_ 
_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-سريع الانفعال 2-متقلب 3-مهمل_ 




_الجدى_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الجدى:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب زحل ويوازى بيت الشمس العاشر انه برج الثقة والصبر والضمير الحى وهو يصف الناحية العقلية للتصميم على المستوى الراقى والشخصى الفخور بنفسه._ 
_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1-الثقة بالنفس 2-الصلابة في المواقف والاراء 3-الاحساس بالواجب الحكمة والفطنة ودقة الملاحظة_ 
_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-انانى 2- الطيش 3-الجدية المبالغ فيها 4-التحيز_ 




_ الدلو_ 

_السر الخفى من شخصية الدلو:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب زحل ويوازى بيت الشمس السادس انه يصف المظاهر المزاجية المتقلبة للشخصية والتفاؤل والحب والدفء والمحبة بين جميع البشر ._ 
_نقاط قوته :_ 
_1-متفائل 2- صادق في المشاعر وغير مخادع 3-متمسك بالحرية وباستقلال الشخصى 4-لديه قدرة على التميز بين الصح والخطأ_ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 
_1-يعيش يومه...ويفتقد رؤية مستقبلية قوية 2-متمرد ويبغض اي سلطة تقيد من حريته 3-حاد الطباع وسريع الانفعال_ 




_الحوت_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية الحوت:_ 
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب جوبيتر ويوازى بيت الشمس التاسع انه يصف المظاهر الرقيقة الحساسة والشفافة للشخصية انه برج العاطفة والحنان فلما يغضب غير ان غضبه سريع الصفاء والهدوء._ 
_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1- حنون 2-جذاب 3-قوى التخيل_  

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 
_1-سطحى لدرجة قد تصل الى التفاهة احيانا 2-يعانى نقصا من معدل قوة ارادته واحتماله 3-انطباعى ويبعد كثيرا عن المواضوعية والتحليل السليم للامور_ 


* منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــول* 


 



*تقبلوااااااااااااااا* 
*تحياتي* 
*أخوكمـــــــ*
*أبوعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــلي*

----------


## أموله

العذراء


يسلمموووووووووو

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الدلو*

*يعطيك العافيه موضوع رائع*

*لاني احب الابراج هههههههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*يسلموووووووو*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح الكشوخي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*العقرب* 


*يعطيك العافيه اخوي* 
*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## MOONY

*السر الخفى من شخصية الحمل:* 
*يسيطر عليه كوكب مارس ويوازي بيت الشمس الاول انه يصف المظاهر الخارجية للشخصية(الملابس,ملامح الوجه,والجسد)وكذلك المزاج(الغضب,السيطرة على النفس,والانفعال)بالاضافة الى المحيط الذى يعيش فيه الشخص.* 


*انه برج الثقة بالنفس والعدوانية وروح المبادرة ولاقدام على العمل و الحركة نشيط وحيوى متسامح ايضا* 


*نقاط القوة :*

*1-لا يخشى التحدي 2- حساس 3- ناجح في الاعمال 4- جذاب 5- لبق في تعامله مع الاخرين* 


*نقاط الضعف:* 
*1- حب العظمة 2-سريع الانفعال 3-الاسراف والتبذير 4- عواطفه متناقضة 5- انانى* 


يعطيك ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السرطان
تسلم اخي الكريم عالطرح

----------


## عشقي القران

تسلم اخي الكريم عالطرح




'

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*فديت حآلي أني الحمل*
*تسلم أخوي ع الطرح* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيه*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

الميزان
يسلمووووو

----------


## ليلاس

مشكووووووووور أخوي

على الطرح الرائع

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*الجدي*
*بس هذا مو أني* 

*شكرا على الموضوع*

----------


## عاشق الورد

ولا ما يعرف برجه كيف يعرفه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بعض الصفات موجوده ..  ^ ، ^
يسلمووووو خيي ع الطرح الحلووو
دمت بخيير
تقبل مروري

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> العذراء
> 
> 
> يسلمموووووووووو



 
*الله يسلمك خيتو يسلموااااا على المرور الرائع*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *الدلو*
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه موضوع رائع*
> *الأروع حضورك معنا في الموضوع* 
> 
> *لاني احب الابراج هههههههه*



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> يسلموووووووووووووووو
> 
> الله يسلمكِ أختي



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *يسلموووووووو*
> *الله يسلمكِ خيتوووو*
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح الكشوخي ..*
> *الأكثر كشوخي من الموضوع حضورك* 
> *خخخخخخخـ*



 



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *العقرب* 
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه اخوي* 
> 
> *الله يعافيكِ خيتووووو*
> *موفق لكل خير*



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *السر الخفى من شخصية الحمل:*
> 
> *يسيطر عليه كوكب مارس ويوازي بيت الشمس الاول انه يصف المظاهر الخارجية للشخصية(الملابس,ملامح الوجه,والجسد)وكذلك المزاج(الغضب,السيطرة على النفس,والانفعال)بالاضافة الى المحيط الذى يعيش فيه الشخص.* 
> 
> 
> 
> *انه برج الثقة بالنفس والعدوانية وروح المبادرة ولاقدام على العمل و الحركة نشيط وحيوى متسامح ايضا*
> 
> 
> ...



 



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> تسلم اخي الكريم عالطرح
> الله يسلمكِ خيتووووووووووو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '



*يسلمواااااااااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *فديت حآلي أني الحمل*
> 
> *تسلم أخوي ع الطرح* 
> *الله يسلمكِ خينوووو* آخر شقآوهـ 
> *يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيه*
> *تحيآتي*
> 
> *ضحكوهـ البطه*



 

*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> الميزان
> يسلمووووو



 
*الله يسلمكِ خيتوووو*


*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> مشكووووووووور أخوي
> 
> على الطرح الرائع



*الأروع حضورك* 


*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *الجدي*
> 
> *بس هذا مو أني* 
> *ههههههههـ* 
> 
> *شكرا على الموضوع*
> *العفووووووو*



*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ولا ما يعرف برجه كيف يعرفه



*ما أدري كيف*  


*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> بعض الصفات موجوده .. ^ ، ^
> 
> يسلمووووو خيي ع الطرح الحلووو
> الله يسلمكِ خيتو 
> دمت بخيير
> تقبل مروري



 


*يسلمواااااااااا على المرور*

----------


## ياكريم

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## قنعوز

*يسلموو على الموضوع الحلوو والمتميز ...*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

_العقرب_ 
_السر الخفى من شخصية العقرب:_ 
_برج العقرب يسيطر عليه كوكب المريخ ويوازى بيت الشمس الاول انه يصف المظاهر الخارجية للشخصية (ملامح الوجه والجسد)باستطاعته التحكم بقسمات وجهه كما يريد وكذلك (السيطرة على النفس والانفعال)قوى ثابت لا يعرف الاستسلام شجاع._ 


_نقاط قوته:_ 
_1- صلب الارادة لا يتحطم ولا يضعف بسهولة 2-صبور وصامد 3-شجاعته الفائقة مضر الامثال 4-لطيف في تصرفاته وسلوكه._ 

_نقاط ضعفه:_ 

_1-اذا ارغم على الانفعال والغضب يصبح وحشيا ويتحول الى خصم عنيد 2-الافراط في الاكل وتناول الادوية 3-ميال الى الاضطراب ويشعر بالملل._ 


*صحيح أن معظمها تنطبق أعرف بعض الشخصيات أو جزء من الشخصية من الوجه >> مصدق الحال بس يالمتفرس*
*أتحكم بوجهي بعض الأحيان ولكن حينما أكون مكتئب لا أعرف أن أبتسم إبتسامة حقيقية هذا إذا إبتسمت*
*شجاعتي ليست مضرب الأمثال>>>ههه*

*نعم نقطة الغضب 100% لا أتحمل الإستفزاز وما شابه.*
*لا ليس صحيح أنني افرط في الأكل أصلا ً أنا عوود هههه و ما أحب أستخدم الأدوية إلا عند الحاجة فقط*
*ربما أكون ميال للإضطراب و كثيرا ً ما أشعر بالممل من هذه الرتابة في الحياة ,, و لذا أود أن أنفجر من عمق أعماقي لأخترق الرتابة و لو ببعض الشيء*



و مشكوور خووك  على الطرح   

تحياتي

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

_القوس_
_السر الخفى من شخصية القوس:_
_هذا البرج يسيطر عليه كوكب المشترى ويوازى بيت الشمس الخامس انه يصف المظاهر الحسية والاخلاقية والفكرية للشخصية بالاضلفة الى المحيط الذى يعيش فيه ياخذ ويتاثر منه._
_نقاط قوته:_
_1-ذكى وقوى الملاحظة ولماح 2- صبور 3-كتوم 4-نشيط 5-متفهم وحساس_
_نقاط ضعفه:_
_1-سريع الانفعال 2-متقلب 3-مهمل_
...........................................

يسلموؤؤ ..
ربي يعطيكـ العافية ..
في انتظاار النيوؤؤ ..  :embarrest:

----------


## ward roza <3

يسلمووووووووو


العقرب مثل وردة محمدية صدفة

----------

